# Baby Lorelei born on Father’s Day at home!



## Mark&Annie

June 2019
10th 5am- 
Woke at half 12 by cervix pressure?! Had few mild irregular contractions but got back to sleep on and off. Toilet at 3 then again at 5 for clear out. I’m trying to rest and some more sleep but I’m chomping at the bit to get the day started, clean and tidy up and get the kids to school. I almost got up to clean the bathroom in the middle of the night but resisted! 
10.36. Slept between 6-7.15. Woke up to no contractions. Had a few on way to school, nothing like last night, more average BH. Did some cleaning just incase (including bathroom!) and now sitting down for a rest. No action to report, bit disheartened.
(Few nights of irregular contractions that stopped during the day)
15th. 6.45 
Spent another night in and out of painful contractions, started at 11pm, tried getting up and bouncing to see if I could spur them on but they slowed down instead. Got some sleep with weird dreams. Got up at 6.30 and so far they’ve gone again! Trying a bath :( 
5pm
Been walking, at horses, shopping etc trying to get something started again, home now, some slightly more intense but still irregular contractions and have had small bloody show. Fingers crossed!!
16th
Irregular, some quite painful contractions overnight Saturday, slept where I could but mostly up. Started trying to time them from about 4am, between 10, 6, 15 minuted apart! They got to about 6 minutes apart by 6am so I called MW to come as I was afraid of not calling soon enough like last time.
Two came and checked me out, baby was in good position, (3cm dilated with sac bulging) stayed to observe for a while, decided I would labour alone until further on, they left at about 8.30. 
I remember while pacing through my contractions, feeling a huge rush of joy and love to the point of tears. I had been waiting so long for this labour and I was determined to enjoy every minute! Seeing Zoë (5) smiling at me I just swelled with love!
After they left I was fairly certain it wouldn’t be long. Hopped in the bath to labour in peace as kids were up and Mark was trying to feed them all! Contractions ramped up pretty quickly so told Mark to call midwives back. I stayed in the bath as I was pretty sure if I got out gravity would take over and I’d deliver alone again! I had to get out as I didn’t want to deliver in the bath, had a couple big pushy contractions in the bathroom before they got there.
10.25 they arrived, my lovely community midwife, plus a hospital MW and student who I’d met during appointments so lovely team! (Don’t get that kind of service in hospital!) Headed downstairs to be greeted by Alison’s supportive arms, had a big contraction leaning on her shoulders. They set up while I grabbed a towel and ball in front of the fireplace had another couple big ones. Found my comfortable position on all fours using my knuckles, big contractions, big roars and 3-4 pushes. When she came she came in one go! Waters, head, body, sploosh! Like those elephant birthing videos She had one arm up apparently, entering the world like super woman! Born 10.45, 8lb 9oz. Mark called the older three downstairs and they all snuggled round me to meet their new sister. Natural third stage, Placenta delivered half hour later, settled on boob quickly.
So full of love! Spending today snuggling, reflecting and feeling grateful.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Love love love!!! I'll be having my 1st homebirth and you're story made me excited for the same experience!


----------



## Mrs. JJ

What a beautiful birth story!!! Such a tough mama!!!! Congrats!


----------



## Shanlee16

That story was beautiful! Experiencing these contractions makes me extremely envious and admirable of your strength. I couldn’t do it at home


----------



## Bevziibubble

You did an amazing job, congratulations!!


----------



## 21p1eco

Congratulations!


----------

